

Android Wallpaper Template for Photoshop - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2010/10/27/android-wallpaper-template-photoshop

======
wccrawford
A bit more than a simple template. It actually lets you visualize how the UI
and icons will appear on your device, in each of the positions for the screen.

I like it.

